# moving to benalmadena



## bonita (Jul 16, 2008)

hello my family and I are planning to move to Spain next year. I know that it is probably the wrong time,with the current climate...but when is a good time? Recession is tough wherever you are.
I have looked at lots of comments on the website and at times it leaves me feeling quite depressed and trapped on a treadmill I am not enjoying!
I have been learning spanish. My partner is planning to commute to Malaga initially, whilst he builds a network in Spain. I am doing a Tefl course. 
We have two children aged 4 and 5; we want to make the move whilst they are still young so that they can assimiliate into the culture and learn the language.
We seem to face a lot of negativity, people not believing that we will make the move. I, on the other hand believe that you have to take risks in life and if you are determined you can make a go of things. If it doesn't work out at least you have tried and can be without regrets!
Am I being naive? 
I would appreciate any advice...how to find employment, rental accomodation...schooling ( although we have decided to opt for Spanish schools)...what are the pit falls?! 
We have been talking about this for almost two years and I want to stop procrastinating and make a decision either way, any advice greatly appreciated 
Bon


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bonita said:


> hello my family and I are planning to move to Spain next year. I know that it is probably the wrong time,with the current climate...but when is a good time? Recession is tough wherever you are.
> I have looked at lots of comments on the website and at times it leaves me feeling quite depressed and trapped on a treadmill I am not enjoying!
> I have been learning spanish. My partner is planning to commute to Malaga initially, whilst he builds a network in Spain. I am doing a Tefl course.
> We have two children aged 4 and 5; we want to make the move whilst they are still young so that they can assimiliate into the culture and learn the language.
> ...


Hi Bonita

I moved you to the Spain section as thats where you'll get best advice


----------



## bonita (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you 
Am new to this!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I would suggest you come out for a visit and have a look round. That way you can visit some rental agents, see some properties and the prices. You'd generally get a feel for the place and see what work is likely to be available to you. Schools are not open for three months during the summer, so if you wanted to see any, you'd have to come out in late September - that said, I've gotta feeling that the Spanish dont take children into school until they are 6 - This could be your first pitfall !!!??! - who would look after your children while you work?? So maybe you need to look at hursery care too. Visit some agents, they should be able to help you no end

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Seems to me you're aware of the risks. 

The major issue I'll guess will be finding work. You MUST come with a cushion - one that you can live on for at least 6 months - better still a year. You could be lucky and NOT need it - but there has been a MASSIVE increase in unemployment here this year. 

DO NOT EXPECT to continue your current chosen employment path - think flexible. The news often makes a point of it - There are immigrant doctors/lawyers/engineers working as road sweepers etc. 

Many towns have what is called a "Casita de Niños" - basically nursery school - Where I work they have one or two 4&5 year olds - but you will need to ask.


----------



## bonita (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, I had been thinking mostly about school provision and hadn't considered nursery...will start searching that aea,thanks.
We are hoping to visit Spain sometime in the autumn so will be good opportunity to check out the area.
Hope you don't mind me asking but have you found it easy to find employment?
Thanks for your advice and sorry it's taken me a week to reply but went awayfor few days.


----------



## bonita (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello Chris 
thanks for your repy, we are hoping to free up some equity in order to move for 6 months, one to see if we like it and two to find work. I had been focusing on school provision and had not considered nursery. I will look into it You said you work in a nursery, are you a qualified teacher? Was it easy to find employment in the nursery? Lots of questions sorry!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bonita said:


> Thanks for your reply, I had been thinking mostly about school provision and hadn't considered nursery...will start searching that aea,thanks.
> We are hoping to visit Spain sometime in the autumn so will be good opportunity to check out the area.
> Hope you don't mind me asking but have you found it easy to find employment?
> Thanks for your advice and sorry it's taken me a week to reply but went awayfor few days.



I personally have found employment impossible - well certainly earning enough to make any difference. I do bank work for a nursing home (I'm a nurse), which means they phone me to cover sickness and holidays. The pay is 7 euros an hour and so far I've only done 4 hours in the last 3 months, but then I havent wanted to do too much cos of the kids. Bar work seems to be pretty much "sewn up" by the locals - school leavers, holiday work etc - it seems they dont want much money and are younf enough and free enough to ehjoy the work (this is what an English friend of ours who owns a bar/restaurant has said - He wouldnt employ brits and likes to have young staff??!!!). As for any other "proper" jobs, well unless you are as fluent as the Spanish, sadly, theres no reason on earth why they'd employ you. Even if you work in an expat environment, there's always gonna be the need to speak Spanish.

I guess I'm lucky, my OH earns enough in the UK to cover our costs and we rent our UK house out which gives us an extra income, but I would like to get a job when the kids go back to school in September, so I shall be looking!

Jo


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

I agree with Jo´s comments, why on earth should I employ you, I can hire an Argentinian or East European (who probably speaks good Spanish) and will take less money, Sorry! but thats a fact of life down here. Its a shame really, but a lot of people forget/don´t know that Spain has a LOT of immigrants, many of them from Spanish speaking countries in Sth. America.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

...there is a high rate of unemployment here at the moment, The construction industry is in a state of collapse, and all the related industries that go with it. So there are a lot of Spanish desperate for work and not much work to be had - I've looked through the local english papers and there are a fair ammount of telesales/sales jobs going, but alot of them are comission only and want Spanish - both spoken and written. It's quite depressing

I have just arranged to have Spanish lessons once a week from a bilingual teacher - Its a start!!!

Jo


----------



## bonita (Jul 16, 2008)

I appreciate your comments. I do understand employment opportunities are going to be thin on the ground, I'm trying to maximise my employment potential by learning Spanish, I'm not fluent but I am prepared to work at learning the language. I'm doing a tefl course and hope that I could do some teaching, perhaps in international schools. I know it isn't going to be easy and I can see why rjnpenang may not "employ" me! But surely we all have a dream for a better life..worth taking an informed risk?!!
jo Jo I hope that you are successful in your job search and I'm sure you will enjoy learning Spanish..I do! Thanks again for your advice


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My kids go to an international school near Malaga and by pure coincidense and through this site, I met a lady who is starting there as a teacher next term. She doesnt speak a word of Spanish and got the job through an agency and an interview regime in London - in fact she didnt even see the school until a while after she got the job. She came over and I showed her round. She's moving over here on 1st August. Before that, she was at a school in Cyprus.

So this site was really helpful as we're now friends

Jo


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

There was 3 teaching jobs in the "Sur in English" last week, 
Native English teacher (TEFL)
Full time English teacher required for September. 
PRE- SCHOOL
Teacher wanted for children's day nursery.
check out the 
Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News classifieds


----------



## jazzymike (Apr 21, 2009)

*Best time to move to spain visit Spainwise*

[Hello

I bought a place in Alicante 5 years ago,and was initially hoping to rent it out ,but my life has changed and I decided to come to Spain and take the TEFL,and have been teaching English as soon as course ended.

Though I am living in rented rooms in Madrid,my next step is to get a teaching job nearer to my flat so that I can start to live my new life.

I had many worries and fears about making the move,but best to try and fail rather than never to have tried.

You and your husband sound sociable and able to meet people so "Go for it".

I would strongly suggest moving to Spain especially as you are not alone ,and will not have to deal with your new life challenges by yourself.

But the main reason that I am replying to you ,is that there is a TEFL recruitment fair being held in Cordoba,with exhibitors from Cordoba and surrounding areas,on 23rd May 2009 (as teachers are in demand in the other cities and surrounding villages).

Go to spainwise dot net

Cordoba is Spains 3rd larget city , there are less English teachers than say the big cities like Madrid and Barcelona.

Therefore any Native English teacher will be in demand,but do not take my word for it ,check out the web site and talk to people you know .

Try to get work in Bilingual schools as you will get paid holidays which the academies do not provide .

Hope this helps.



QUOTE=bonita;38774]hello my family and I are planning to move to Spain next year. I know that it is probably the wrong time,with the current climate...but when is a good time? Recession is tough wherever you are.
I have looked at lots of comments on the website and at times it leaves me feeling quite depressed and trapped on a treadmill I am not enjoying!
I have been learning spanish. My partner is planning to commute to Malaga initially, whilst he builds a network in Spain. I am doing a Tefl course. 
We have two children aged 4 and 5; we want to make the move whilst they are still young so that they can assimiliate into the culture and learn the language.
We seem to face a lot of negativity, people not believing that we will make the move. I, on the other hand believe that you have to take risks in life and if you are determined you can make a go of things. If it doesn't work out at least you have tried and can be without regrets!
Am I being naive? 
I would appreciate any advice...how to find employment, rental accomodation...schooling ( although we have decided to opt for Spanish schools)...what are the pit falls?! 
We have been talking about this for almost two years and I want to stop procrastinating and make a decision either way, any advice greatly appreciated 
Bon [/QUOTE]


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Córdoba is Spain's third biggest city!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It's not even in the top 10!!! 

Valencia is number three and it's more than twice as big. 

Thanks for information about the fair. That's some positive news for today. 

Good Luck to all who try - "Better to have loved and lost, than never to have loved at all" 

Certainly my experience of the coasts is of academias closing down or being up for sale so this is heartening.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jazzymike said:


> [Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT???????? I know fully trained english teachers who cant get work.... lots of them????????? where are all these jobs????? Bilingual schools???? what????? Are these schools for kids or adults??? 

Jo xx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> WHAT???????? I know fully trained english teachers who cant get work.... lots of them????????? where are all these jobs????? Bilingual schools???? what????? Are these schools for kids or adults???
> 
> Jo xx


The only bilingual schools i know (although they are not completely bilingual) in the state sector require teachers to hold particular Spanish qualifications, therefore do not usually employ native teachers, though it may be possible in theory (!) to teach English for extra curricular activities - though personally so far I havent had any luck there yet but am still trying. However, I think you would have to be totally bilingual with a level of fluency equal to your Spanish counterpart, as these type of teachers I believe often have to teach other extra curricular subjects in Spanish, otherwise the hours would be minimal. 
Having said that, my son, who is 4, is in state school and has an American English teacher. I am not sure but I think maybe the American teachers in state schools and the official language schools are on an exchange programme of some sort, may even be volunteers. I have seen American volunteer or work programmes advertised where they can help teach English in Spanish schools but only get limited expenses, ie. not a real wage.
The international schools usually require teachers to be qualified and trained to teach the British curriculum so a TEFL qualification would not be enough in itself. I am fortunate to have a few hours teaching in a private Spanish school, as they have a language school within the school, but I still need to supplement it with other classes. 
The problem with the academies, who dont usually pay very well at all, is that classes are usually in the afternoons and evenings, so if you have children you need to pay for extra childcare, which many not be worth it (and probably not really what you want to do since you wont have seen them all day anyway). And, of course, that is often the case with most Spanish adults who want to learn English as they are likely to be working until 8 or 9pm.
I get the impression that the bigger cities like Madrid or Barcelona have more opportunities for teaching English and maybe also in the north of Spain. There is a TEFL website which advertises vacancies (TEFL.com) but I rarely see any for the Malaga area. I think if you are not tied to a particular area of Spain, its still possible to find work but its definitely getting harder.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> Having said that, my son, who is 4, is in state school and has an American English teacher. I am not sure but I think maybe the American teachers in state schools and the official language schools are on an exchange programme of some sort, may even be volunteers. I have seen American volunteer or work programmes advertised where they can help teach English in Spanish schools but only get limited expenses, ie. not a real wage.


Interesting, my daughter was in a state school with an american english teacher and she was totally useless!! there will be a whole generation of spanish kids here that cant pronounce a whole host of words, cos she insisted on pronouncing them wrongly!... its NOT dog, its "dowarg", its not Kemist, its CHemist..... and on and on......

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

With Obama a s president it will only get worse


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Interesting, my daughter was in a state school with an american english teacher and she was totally useless!! there will be a whole generation of spanish kids here that cant pronounce a whole host of words, cos she insisted on pronouncing them wrongly!... its NOT dog, its "dowarg", its not Kemist, its CHemist..... and on and on......
> 
> Jo xxx


Well that explains my son correcting MY pronunciation of "trousers", making the vowel sounds longer. I am just glad he didnt call them "pants"!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> With Obama a s president it will only get worse


Why is that then?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I think Obama's command of the English Language is dreadful. I think he'll do a great job for the USA, world peace and in many other areas. I just fear that people may think that this is how English should be spoken!


----------



## DH1875 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have a friend who is German and he teaches English to Spanish adults in Madrid. He does not have any teaching qualifications but makes a good living out of it.

Not sure of the details but I herd the Kermode centre in Malaga is looking for English teachers.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

DH1875 said:


> I have a friend who is German and he teaches English to Spanish adults in Madrid. He does not have any teaching qualifications but makes a good living out of it.
> 
> Not sure of the details but I herd the Kermode centre in Malaga is looking for English teachers.



I know many people that teach English to Spaniards in the North of Spain, not many of them have any qualifications to do the job, but there is a shortage of English teachers in these parts and for that reason alone they find work without too many problems. That said, most work for themselves.

Its a far different story when trying to find work teaching English on the Costas in the South of Spain, as there is no shortage of teachers or language schools


----------

